# Remodel - Alder trim/doors, walls and floors painted



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

These are before and after pics on a basement that was unfinished and we referred a good friend of ours to GC the project and of course we won the painting bid. This was for a very good customer of ours that had us totally repaint the upper 5000 sq feet before he moved in about 3 months before this remodel began. Fun to see a totally untouched open basement turn into a great place to get away!

Before (bar area)









After (bar area)









Hallway with Knotty Alder






















after




























We throughly enjoyed this project! There was a lil bit of everything (enameling, priming/painting, lacquering, staining, floor painting, railing refinishing, etc....) Also fun to work with one of your best friends throughout!

Client was very happy with the results!

Lastly here is a pic of the sauna my bud put in. The owner wanted the doors on it asap so he could take steam in the evenings, even though carpet etc.... was not in for a few days!


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

As an aside, everything was done with Sherwin products:

1. CHB
2. Duration
3. Wiping Stain
4. Precat lac
5. Sherscrub
6. Sher something or other on floor.
7. Proclassic


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Jay, it looks really good and you even made the pro classic work. Good for you.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks great!:thumbup:


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Jay, it looks really good and you even made the pro classic work. Good for you.


Thanks, yes I will never ever use the waterborne version again...... lesson learned.


----------



## JAYJAY (Sep 13, 2008)

Mrs and Mr. RCP tossed my couple tips with the Alder items thanks again! I have few more pics I'll post when the mood strikes!


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks very, very nice!


----------

